# Sticky cylinder



## eafarmer (Aug 10, 2013)

I just bought a new Taurus .357 Mag revolver (4 inch barrel). Before taking to firing range, I thought I'd load in some Mag shells, and verify the 
rotation of the cylinder by bringing back the hammer and then pulling the trigger (with thumb always on the hammer). The cylinder at first 
wouldn't even close; by force, closed the cylinder but then the cylinder wouldn't rotate at all. Loaded in some .38 special ammo, and the 
cylinder gave 3 slot rotations before freezing on the fourth bullet. Kept at it, and finally was able to get a full rotation of the cylinder.
Tried the .357 Mag's again, and was able to get about 3 slot rotations of the cylinder before binding on the fourth bullet. 
Question: Is this gun machined too tight i.e., not enough clearance between the back of the cylinder and the firing pin face, or do I just need
to fire some rounds to get that part of the gun "loosened" up?
thanks
p.s. Taurus .357 Mag Tracker model
==========================================


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

might need a good cleaning especially around the star area


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

+1 on cleaning. My 85UL was full of blast media, Taurus QC isn't known for their vigilance. I suspect that this isn't the sort of thing you want to fix with firing.
On a new revolver, everything should function correctly from the get-go. Firing/use should smooth things up somewhat, but it won't fix stuff that's just plain wrong.
If a thorough cleaning/going through doesn't get it cycling correctly, it's time to call Taurus...or if you're lucky, the place you bought it might be nice enough to help you out. 
FWIW, it's stuff like this that keeps me from buying another Taurus.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Another new Taurus that doesn't work. If cleaning doesn't take care of the problem send it back to Taurus for repair and cross your fingers.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, sorry to hear your having some problems. Unfortunately, I have owned some Taurus guns that were very good, and some were not. I don't, like said above, think they spend enough time on their final inspection process. If they did, stuff like that would be caught "in factory", before it got out to the shelves.


----------

